# Magia General > Entrevistas >  que bueno que son quincenales las entrevistas

## winehouse

.......... :evil:

----------


## Claky

Eto.....  :?:

----------


## Ivan16

me encantó la entrevista  :evil:

----------


## Ravenous

Aquí nadie cobra por hacer o decir nada de lo que se pone. La gente colabora porque quiere y si quiere.
Y si nadie ha querido o tenido la oportunidad de entrevistar a nadie, pues no hay nada que poner.
Y si no lo entendeis, allá vostros, pero esta queja no tiene sentido.

----------


## DrkHrs

Podrías hacer tu alguna entrevista y colgarla para que todos la disfrutasemos. ¿Crees que podrías lograr una cada quince días? ¿Y ademas moderar el foro? ¿Y ademas tener una presencia mas o menos habitual en el mundo real?

Un saludo.

----------


## Ayy

y ademas aportar cosas con contenido... no solo protestar por todo..

----------


## Vangrant

El caso es dar la nota

----------


## cipotron13

Eso, eso!! las anotaciones de la entrevista..!!  :Wink:

----------


## ign

Santiago Michel, participar en el foro es un pasatiempo, una actividad desinteresada y *voluntaria*, por lo que nadie tiene la obligación de escribir.

Por supuesto, puedes hacer entrevistas tú mismo y redactarlas aquí, que serán muy bien recibidas.

De paso, solicito al moderador de este apartado que cierre el tema y lo envíe al cajón del exilio.
Sólo va a traer discusiones.

¡Un saludo!   :Wink:

----------


## winehouse

Es que ya no se puede saber si es correcto hacer alguna cosas o no...

Segun tenia entendido los moderadores eran los que ponian las entrevistas aqui

Ademas de que no tiene mucho sentido este sub foro ya que todas las entrevistas las ponen en blog de magia

----------

